# Guitar tuning methods?



## Impasse (Nov 23, 2009)

What do you think is best?

I usually tune by harmonics because the beats are so easy to hear, but sometimes that generates the Pythagorean comma and I get horribly out of tune by the time I've reached the opposite E string. When I play my electric six-stringer I tune by fretting the next string up (fifth fret on low E to tune the A, etc), as my light-gauge strings don't seem to like harmonics much, but that method seems inconsistent to me and I often have to fine-tune the guitar by ear immediately afterwards.

Of course when I really want to be precisely tuned, I play each string's note on an electric keyboard and tune to that, but it's time-consuming and I try to avoid listening to my keyboard as much as possible (it's so shitty, you have no idea).


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 23, 2009)

Use a korg chromatic tuner :V .


----------



## Qoph (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, I use an electric tuner.


----------



## goose (Nov 25, 2009)

Korg electric tuner here


----------



## Plantar (Nov 26, 2009)

I used to use an electric tuner which I no longer have... VST Tuner plugin.


----------



## Diego117 (Nov 27, 2009)

I've been playing so long that I've gotten to the point where I can tune by ear without using the other strings or harmonics for reference. When I want to be a little more precise I use a standard chromatic tuner. Preferably the one that comes with Guitar Rig. It's that best one I have.


----------



## Takun (Nov 27, 2009)

Electric tuners, Garage band tuner, online tuners... if I think my low e string is in tune I use that.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 27, 2009)

I get an E from my keyboard and just follow the frets.


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 27, 2009)

Harmonics and ear for me. Never had any trouble with it.


----------

